

Amid Reports Of IPO Plans, Chegg Acquires Lecture Note Marketplace Notehall - adelevie
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/23/amid-reports-of-ipo-plans-chegg-acquires-lecture-note-marketplace-notehall/

======
adelevie
I sat in the table across from these guys in DreamIt. A great team that
definitely deserves this awesome exit!

